# Just got a GSIII, FC's!



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just got a warranty replacement for my Nexus today, it is a GSIII... I have so many FC's and freezeups that it isn't even funny. Making me really mad. What can be done? I know this isn't normal...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> I just got a warranty replacement for my Nexus today, it is a GSIII... I have so many FC's and freezeups that it isn't even funny. Making me really mad. What can be done? I know this isn't normal...


Carrier?

Model?

Root + Titanium, factory reset (using aftermarket recovery, stock recovery wipes SD) (unlock if Verizon) and ROM that biznitch....


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Verizon, tried ogdin flashing it and it did help but not much. Still FC's.


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

What's a good rom to start on with verizon s3?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> What's a good rom to start on with verizon s3?


TW or AOSP?

TW I would say look at CleanROM or Beans

AOSP - Probably AOKP if you want the best cross-section of stability and customization. Take M1 JB if you want stability (4.2 is still quite a ways from stable)


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Got my s3 coming on Thursday and all I keep hearing about it this clean ROM gonna try that and team synergy cuz I use to run them on my tbolt and they got a pretty solid group of devs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

OP, take it back to verizon. FC is not normal, under any circumstances.


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Verizon tried to tell me it was the Sim card. Went to the store and tried that didn't work. So the rep called me. New S3 coming until then I'm back on the nexus. When the new one comes I send my Mex and the faulty s3 back. Already have the s3 on eBay. Looking to get the note 2 or DNA. Good opportunity as the s3 is worth a lot more than my nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

KHeeney5 said:


> Verizon tried to tell me it was the Sim card. Went to the store and tried that didn't work. So the rep called me. New S3 coming until then I'm back on the nexus. When the new one comes I send my Mex and the faulty s3 back. Already have the s3 on eBay. Looking to get the note 2 or DNA. Good opportunity as the s3 is worth a lot more than my nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Verizon rep 1 "I've got someone on the phone who keeps saying their S3 keeps getting force closes. What should I tell them?"
Verizon rep 2 "Just say it's the sim card or something, so we can delay this getting fixed for as long as possible."


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Verizon rep 1 "I've got someone on the phone who keeps saying their S3 keeps getting force closes. What should I tell them?"
> Verizon rep 2 "Just say it's the sim card or something, so we can delay this getting fixed for as long as possible."


Troubleshooting 101: Start with the cheapest resolution, and move forward from there. All companies use this method.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

